# JKA vs SKA?



## Josh (Apr 19, 2008)

I have been studying Shotokan since I was young. I never looked into organizations or anything like that. I was wondering if anyone knew the major differences _these days?_ (spare me the history lesson please)
I am talking more along the lines of technique being taught today and fees etc etc.

any help at all would be appreciated


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 21, 2008)

Joshua, you may have better luck posting at the Karate Underground forums.  They have lots of shotokan people active there who may be better able to answer your question.  Good luck.


----------



## twendkata71 (Apr 21, 2008)

The SKA(Shotokan karate of America) teaches Shotokan as Oshima learned if from Funakoshi and others in the original JKA and is kept closer to the original Shotokan. 
The JKA teaches the more scientific changed version, more directed towards sport.
Both are good , the SKA is less expensive, there are many other Shotokan organizations that may suit your needs. The AJKA, the SKI(Shotokan karate International), there's Okazaki's organization the ISKF which is no longer affiliated with the JKA.
There is also NIshiyama's ITKF(Internation traditional karate do federation).


----------

